# Alabama / Perdido memebers... meet up



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

i know alot of the members meet up from the pcola area... do any of you guys from Our side want to meet up for happy hour ?? i have a place in mind.. 5 dollar a dozen oysters pitcher prices for happy hour... not sure how much longer this will be able to do this before the heard arives down here... but have an alternitvie place with a conection when this one is overrun... 
looks llike i might make it in today so i will be OFFline most of the day driving home and hopefully getting to watch my daughters ball game... Ill be at sage park in mobile at 1 and 3 today... (last games ill get to watch this year unless they make state college playoffs...)


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm on this side....thus interest.

Thanks!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I love oysters...... I'm in.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

I will C what i can set up.. the 2 places i was discussing are in orange beach / beach road... the other is kind of out of the way but a cool place... know the guy that runs it and they make the best pizza and keep there long necks in ICE.. not a fridge/cooler ...lol and they do serve oysters and accessable by water... it may not be this week ... ill see what i can set up with both places..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I might be down for such a thing depending on what night


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

looks like this might turn into a pretty good sized group of fishkillers ..lol


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I may be interested, depending on my work schedule.

Where you flying into Bill? All of our birds are on weather hold in ICY & PTN, Im waiting on a flight myself.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Houma.. my ride is about 15 min out.. he was 3 min away yesterday and wouldnt try to land.... i was never the less HOT... wish my filter on my mouth was working cause i bitched him and several others out that caused the delays and him not landing... 
Who do you work for ?


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

WG, on a Sandridge contract


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good....let me know which night.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Bill, We are on different skeds or I would be there.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

working 7 and 7 until may 1st.. then switch to 14 on/off starting with 14 off on may 1st... will i am thinking it should be thursday / friday ?? any other day preferred ? Thoughts on family / spouse or anyone in the family that is part of your fishing life...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just take the reins on it like LITE CATCH did for the P'cola guys.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

got it.. will try to get something going for next week in ..


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey just saying I'm in!! Happy Harbour sounds fun.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i'm interested.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

For our first meet up on the alabama side looks like its going to be Wentzels in Orange Beach.... Happy Hour pricing from 4-7 1.50 draft for those so inclined .. 6.00 dzn and 5.00 appitizers.... this thursday I will be there and will have the spouse and probably other happy hour tag alongs and will be at the outside bar... i have another venue in mind and will talk to the manager when i get home this week.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!! You guys have fun!! A little too far for me on a work night.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

keep us posted I might be in


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I'm on gulf beach in Warrington I might can make it speacially if it gets closer to Theo Barrs bridge.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

We will catch Wednesday night on Pcola Bch and Thursday night on Perdido Key. Gin and I always in search of a beverage or two..


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Happy Harbor at the state line going to be the next gathering? Just curious. I saw it mentioned earlier.


----------

